# Meet Kessi!!!



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'd like you all to meet Kessi!! He/she is still at the breeders as he/she is still being handfed, they expect he/she to move into a cage next week!!
My widdle baby is getting soo big!! I'm so excited!

And for the big news...drum roll please.... 





it's a *PEARL*!!!

A very yellow pearl with a pure yellow crest and bright orange cheeks! Ooooh I'm so excited!! 
And here are the updated pics:

With my sibling









Getting ready to be fed









Showing my beautiful yellow tips and pattern!









Mommy gently preading my wings to further show my pearly pattern









Sitting here, all alone, waiting for my sibling to be fed









Pretending to be an ostrich!









PS> I was wrong about momma - momma is actually a pied not a lutino and apparently her and papa have thrown pearls before - but rarely - and rarely one with so much yellow. I feel SUPER lucky!

Anyone want to take a guess at sex?? I haven't a clue...lol
Can you tell at this age??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awuh so cutee!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what a gorgeous bub  Iam going to guess you have a baby girl, any name ideas yet?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

If momma isn't a pearl then I would say your chick is a girl! 
She is adorable! Reminds me when my JP was a little baby.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Awww what a gorgeous bub  Iam going to guess you have a baby girl, any name ideas yet?


Yup it's in the title - Kessi! It means "chubby baby" in Native American and "chubby cheeks" in African - lol 
I was helping a friend with a Native background find names for her lovebirds (she's on dial-up and I'm on highspeed - so me on the internet and her on the phone was faster - lol) And I came across that name. 
She wound up picking Kumani - which means "destiny" in Native American - so I didn't have to worry about stealing a name from her - lol 
I just loved the way Kessi sounded and the meaning was appropriate!
I like having unique names that no one else has  

And no momma is not visually pearl - so I have a *girl*! A *pearl girl*!! That's what the breeder thought but it's been so long since she's had a pearl that she wasn't 100% sure. lol


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what a pretty pearly girl!!... yay!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You are SOOO cute!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like it's Pied as well! So you have a Pearl Pied Girl! Very pretty!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

So I'm waiting around for One Tree Hill to start - and decided to play with a couple of pics - so here they are! lol





















sweetrsue said:


> Looks like it's Pied as well! So you have a Pearl Pied Girl! Very pretty!


How can you tell? I'm just curious...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The yellow crest and yellow band around the throat! A regular pearl would have some dark feathers there.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

all the yellow makes her pied......a normal pearl wouldnt have an all yellow head!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

***update***

Hey all! I just got new pics of Kessie today!! She is now 25 days old and growing more beautiful by the day!! I can't believe how lucky I am - she's gorgeous!
I'm even more lucky that her breeder is letting me adopt her!

Here she is!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's beautiful, wow!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at all those pearls


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

thanks everyone! I'm soooooooo in love and I haven't even "met" her yet!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

.you are so lucky.she is a sweaty.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

***update***

These are a couple of pic updates of Kessie! She is now 30 days old and I was told she tried millet for the 1st time yesterday!! 
Awwww....

It's only 2 pics this time 

Showing off her dirty face - lol









Trying to sneaks kisses from 2 baby lovebirds - or else breaking up a fight - lol


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, she's gotten so big! You're gonna have one attractive bird there.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwSHE is cute


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

***update***

Pics of Kessie - April 7, 2009 - 37 days old!














































I'm SUCH a proud momma!!! She's sooooo pretty!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Wows shes adorable!!!
i keep getting more excited for my birds to have their nest 
Kessie is soooo cute!


----------



## jaxmom (Apr 4, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Makes it so much more exciting for when you get to bring her home! which is when? 

I love her pearls, she's so stunning.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

What a beautiful baby, and she's grown a whole lot as well. Her pearls are very beautiful, there are so many.  Congrats on the new girl.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats one nice pearl pied, very yellow looks like maybe a lacewing pearl pied if theres such thing as a lacewing pearl pied?


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I dunno if there's such a thing? lol

I get to bring her and Sherbert home the end of April.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is Sherbet another 'tiel?  or something completely different? LOL!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Sherbert is a baby lovebird I'm adopting from the same breeder - I thot I posted a thread here - Oops maybe not! lol

Here's 2 pics..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy crap, cuteness overload - that is an adorable baby lovebird, and this is the first time (I'm pretty sure anyway) I've seen one. Gosh they just make you aww so much.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

My niece, a friend, and I all went to visit my bird breeder friend on Saturday. 
It was a HOOT! I've never been pooped on so much in ALL MY LIFE. Even my nieces never pooped on me this much when they were babies! But we had so much fun. 
I got to feed my babies, witnessed Kessie's first few flights and landing, and had her sit on my shoulder all afternoon. She also whistled for us. Now my friend thinks "she" could be a "he". I know females can whistle and often do in a single bird home, BUT this is FAR from a single bird home! lol My friend has a B&G Macaw, about a dozen cockatiels, an Alexandrine, an Indian Ring Neck, about a dozen Lovebirds, 3 finches, and 5 Quakers. All except the B&G Macaw live in a large bird room with plenty of windows, plants, and 2 doors to block off the rest of the house. 
We had so much fun! Altho next time I'm bringing rain gear as my poop gear! LMAO

I can't wait to see them all again. 3 weeks until Kessie and Sherbert come home! Eep!!

Here's some pics from our visit:

You can see me laughing as Kessie - yet again - left me a present on my shoulder, and Ocean, the B&G Macaw in the background









If you look at pretty much the very center of the pic, you can see Kessie's gift to me









Trying to give kisses









Preening









My niece holding Sherbert after I just fed him/her









My friend's baby lovebird I got to feed - as you can see I'm a messy feeder lmao









Other baby tiel and bay lovies waiting patiently to be fed


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What an awesome day it would have been!

They're sooo cute, and it's amazing how quick time's going as it gets closer to when you can bring 'em home - 3 weeks will fly!!! :excited:


----------

